# RV Number Plate Anyone??



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone importing or buying a NEW RV in the not to distant future??

How about these plates for it

RV 56 USA or RV 07 USA

Both available direct from DVLA for £399.00 including transfer fee.

Snap it em up before someone else does!!!

Here is the link

http://www.dvla-som.co.uk/home/en/S...er2=S&letter3=A&pricefrom=&priceto=&x=53&y=16

Enjoy

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Geo said:


> Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV





Geo said:


> Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV





Geo said:


> Or you can buy mine and join the elite No 1 ownersK1 ARV


Pardon?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Geo, didn't quite catch that! :lol: :lol: 

Put it on yer Mirada!!!!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Got me GB Geo (G13 GEO for that :lol: 
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi geo K1 sounds like a smaller version of K9 so could be a bit of a dog.   come on how much?

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Olley you have PM
dont want to publish price as any prospective purchaser will not want the world knowing how cheap it is :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not an RV but my Autotrail at sometime before I bought it went by the reg
of POO 100

Oh by the way it doesn't.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

> Got me GB Geo (G13 GEO for that


Hope your spacing is correct, Geo. . .

(places fingers in ears & runs away)


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Its even in brail for the hard of hearing :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Que??? :lol: 


BTW Geo - did your bits arrive yet? (s*ddin' parcelfarce!!)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Geo - you have PM


----------



## Goodyear (Aug 26, 2005)

due to change of vehicle i also have an RV number for sale B19 ARV


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We have K15 ARV and I am dying to know how to legally make it read K+S ARV???????
Good link by the way Dazzer, but I cannot afford a new RV to fit to the plates :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

